# Looking for Info on LO24 Alpha 112688



## Looking4Alpha (Jun 1, 2010)

Hi everyone, I have recently joined SN to see if I can gain any more info about my distant relatives life, ships and so on.

My wife's Grandfather Charles A Cross is named on his papers as a Fisherman in 1920. His brother Frederick is also named Fisherman along with RNR Seaman on board Trawler HM Alpha.

This is what I have researched so far:

ALPHA
Launched 1900 at Leith
Gross Tonnage: 274
Net Tonage: 108
Engine: 70 hp T.3-cyl
Armament: 1 x 12 pdr
Admiralty Number: 1131
PLN: LO24
1900: Owned by the Royal National Mission to Deep Sea Fishermen, London
March 1915: Requisitioned and converted to a minesweeper
1920: Returned to owners.

Built as Hospital Steamer LO24 O.N.112688
The thirteenth Mission vessel and the FIRST hospital steamship for the Mission to fishermen.
Launched on December 19th 1899 from the Hawthorne Yard Leith.
The approximate cost of £8000 was donated by J.M.Sladen of Cleve House ( sometimes written as Cleeve Howe ) Wndermere.
She was fitted out extremely well with regard to medical services with a Doctor on board to cater for all sorts of injuries and illnesses commonly occurring with the business of catching fish.
Social welfare was also a major duty of these Mission ships.
All crew members of the nearby fleet were welcomed for services and sing-a-longs.
A tobacco store was carried for distribution among fishermen.
During WW1 both Alpha and J&S Miles were drawn into service with the Royal Navy.
Alpha Adm.No.1131 from March 1915 and J&S Miles Adm.No.1132 from April 1915.
Both returned to their peacetime duties in 1920
Alpha was laid up in 1922 and eventually sold to Carver&Co. of Gt.Yarmouth for £1650.
In 1926 sold again to Norway and renamed Acto.

ALPHA II
Grogg Tonnage: 200
Armament: 1 x 3 pdr.
1915: Requisitioned as a minesweeper
1919: returned to owners

I have searched the fishing side SN to look for a picture but no luck.

I am waiting to hear from Canadian Historic Record people but National Archives despite having some 'agreements' cannot help unless I go down there (Impossible at present from N E Scotland), so thats that.

If anyone can add anything or point me forwards that would be fantastic.

Phil (Looking4Alpha)


----------



## aavh (Apr 6, 2006)

Here is what I have would be grateful for any new info
Andy


Alpha: (LO 24) (1899 – 19?? (Steel)
O.N.112688: 274g. 94n 135.6 x 22.6 x 13.8feet
70 hp T.3-cyl by Hawthorns & Co Ltd Leith

19.12.1899: Launched by Hawthorn & Co Ltd Leith (Yd No 82) for Royal National Mission to Deep Sea Fishermen (Hospital Ship) (Frank H. Wood manager) as “Alpha” LO 24. 04.1900: Completed. 02.04.1900: Registered at London LO 24. 10.1904: Damaged when a shell burst under her stern during the Russian Outrage in the North Sea.1915: Requisitioned and converted to minesweeper (Ad No 1131) and based at Lough Swilly Donegal. 1920: Returned to Owners. 1922: Laid up. Post 1922: Owned by Carver & Co Great Yarmouth (£1650). 1925: Owned by S. Gjosund, Aalesund Norway. 11.05.1925: London registry closed. 1930: Renamed “ACTA”. 1925: Registered at Aalesund. Undated: Owned by Norsk Bjernings Kompagni A/S Bergen Norway.


----------



## davetodd (Jul 8, 2007)

Hello Phil and Andy
The Grimsby Central library have an image of ALPHA LO24.
Contact there is Derek O'Connell at:-
[email protected]
I have more information regarding ALPHA which was sent to me some time ago by a volunteer at the RNMDSF at Grimsby.
It is from the publication, "Toilers of the Deep" from 1900 to 1908.
There are some images of the vessel and crew as well as a line drawings showing all aspects of the ship.
I can scan and send some of this if you wish.
Send me your e-mail address via a Private Message.
Regards
Dave


----------

